# Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Anlässlich der extremen Hitze merkte ich, dass die FritzBox mal chillen will ^^ und die Datenraten einbrechen. Sie glüht schon genauso wie alles andere. Als nächstes überhitzt mein Wecker noch. Ich überlege mir eine luftkühlung mit einem alten Lüfter den ich irrgendwie an die Unterseite der Fritzbox ranbaue. Also ich hab ne Aufgabe für den extrem heißen Tag. Wie läuft es bei euch mit den Routern?


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Meiner steht in einer schattigen Ecke  Insofern keine Hitze Probleme


----------



## Ahab (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

21°C Raumtemperatur, da könnte draußen eine Supernova toben.  Aber das mit dem Lüfter ist eine gute Idee. Achte darauf, dass die Lüftungsschlitze frei sind! Mein Vater hat mal einen Switch auf einen gepolsterten Stuhl gestellt und sich gewundert, dass die Datenraten eingebrochen sind. Der Switch hat geglüht, die Lüftungsschlitze waren am Boden und wurden daher vom Sitzpolster "verstopft".


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

naja 21 grad wäre schön bei uns ist Raumtemperatur 32 grad


----------



## -Moof- (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



SlashBuster schrieb:


> naja 21 grad wäre schön bei uns ist Raumtemperatur 32 grad



--das nen ich Raum-Temp--- (Dachgeschoss?????)was für temps fährt dann dein PC???

Bei mir siehts mom so aus:
Raum:23,4-----WasserTemp.:31 bis 32,3 ----CPU sag 55 bis 56-----@ last--und die Fritzbox fühlt sich in der Küche an der Wand ganz wohl (hand warm??)


----------



## python7960 (23. August 2011)

Ich kühle mein mit meinem vetilator :b sonst startet der regelmäßig neu


----------



## R@ven (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Bei mir hängt die Fritzbox in nem kühlen Raum. Das ist auch gut weil bei mir sinds 35 Grad  und beim Zocken steigt die Raumtemperatur auf 38 Grad an dann sinds im PC auch über 40 ^^


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

haha heut is hitze echt extrem cpu is so bei 41grad ein i5 2500k also nicht mal so heiß aber graka bei fast 1 prozent last 56 grad


----------



## Rurdo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Jap, bei mir fast das gleiche problem, nur dass keine raten einstürzen, hab ingame ca 35° im zimmer... dazu tragen bei: PC (CPU@60°) und das Modem... extrem heiß wenn man draufgreift...
hatte mir mal nen USB-Lüfter gebastelt... kaputt


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

so bin nun fertig werde die bilder gleich hochladen


----------



## iNsTaBiL (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

ich geb meinen senf auch noch dazu

also erstens habe 28°C raumtemp  (dachgeschoss...eine qual zu schlafen -.-) und zweitens hab ich auch ne fritzbox^^
ich habe eine eher unkonventionellere methode gewählt, aber sehr effektiv: ich habe das gehäuse entfernt und nen lüfter auf die platine gelegt

funktioniert einwandfrei

lg


----------



## Rurdo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

also mein Router ist hart im Nehmen 
mein PC eher nicht :/ 40° im IDlE und 60° unter Last (nichtmal vollast) sind schon extrem... weiß jemand abhilfe?


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Das ist doch noch gar nichts.
Ich hatte eine Raumtemp von 35.8°, gefühlt waren es 50.

Ist zwar keine Dachgeschosswohnung, dafür liegt die Wohnung genau an der Ecke und da knall den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf. Zumindest auf das Zimmer wo der PC am laufen ist. Aber was solls, da muss die Kiste durch


----------



## Schmidde (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Ebenfalls 28° Raumtemperatur  Allerdings sitz ich in nem Nord-Ost Zimmer im Erdgeschoss, normalerweise das kühlste Zimmer bei uns im Haus (Keller mal ausgenommen )
Temperatur direkt am Hechklüfter gemessen: 40°C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Was bringen die 2 Lüfter hinten am Case?
Warme Luft steigt eh von alleine auf


----------



## Blutengel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Zimmertemp hatte ich heute,...... naa, so gefühlt saunamäßig (kein Thermometer und Dachgeschoss mit Sonne den ganzen Tag) Hab heute Mittag kurz FarCry2 gespielt, da war die Graka bei 55 Grad und die CPU bei 44  ich würd sagen das das ne moderate Geschichte war bei den Außentemperaturen.

Mal gespammt ob das so bleibt nach der Umrüstung!


----------



## Schmidde (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was bringen die 2 Lüfter hinten am Case?
> Warme Luft steigt eh von alleine auf


 

Theoretisch   Praktisch hatte ich da hinten im Eck nen rießen Wärmestau.
Seit die Lüfter montiert sind (sind noch zwei 120er unten knapp über dem Netzteil montiert die nach oben blasen) sind sogar die Temperaturen *im* Case um bis zu 5° gesunken  Ist auch reproduzierbar sobald ich die Lüfter abschalte.


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ha hier nun fertig damit und alles aus alten Teilen. Funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## Poempel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Lol wo hast du den Kühler her? Mein Router ist der Speedport W700V der is immer ziemlich heiß aber hab bis jetz noch keine Probleme gehabt. 

Bei mir im Zimmer waren es heute maximal 27°C also noch recht kühl. Freitag wirds bei mir erst biss wärmer bis zu 31°C -.-


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Ja ich wohne in Bayern. Bei uns ist es Heute extrem heiß. Den Kühler hab ich von ner xbox


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Meine FritzBox läuft jetz schon ganze Zeit kalt und stabil


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



SlashBuster schrieb:


> naja 21 grad wäre schön bei uns ist Raumtemperatur 32 grad




Ach noch einer bei dem es in der Wohnung wie in einer Sauna ist 
Bei mir sind es tagsüber um die 31°C und morgens immerhin 26°C!!!
Ich bin froh wenn es abkühlt !!!!


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Kühle Grüße aus dem Norden!!! 

Ich schick euch mal ein bißchen von unseren Schietwedder runter


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

ja bitte


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



meratheus schrieb:


> Kühle Grüße aus dem Norden!!!
> 
> Ich schick euch mal ein bißchen von unseren Schietwedder runter




Wir tauschen gerne!!! Ich hba genug von 35°C und will endlich kühle 20°C haben 
Nachts ist es ja noch schlimmer -.-

Bin ich froh wenn es endlich Winter wird


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

ja Graka läuft mit 100 prozent fan speed und hat trotzdem bei 50 prozent auslastung 55 grad


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



SlashBuster schrieb:


> ja Graka läuft mit 100 prozent fan speed und hat trotzdem bei 50 prozent auslastung 55 grad



Ab Wochenende gehen die Temperaturen endlich auf um die 20°C zurück


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Ihr wohnt wohl alle im Death Valley! 
23°C Raumtemperatur und fallend. CPU 33°, Grafikkarte 30°
Ich habe mir grade ein Hemd übers T-Shirt gezogen, weil ich ein wenig fröstele, so ohne viel Bewegung vorm Rechner.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ihr wohnt wohl alle im Death Valley!
> 23°C Raumtemperatur und fallend. CPU 33°, Grafikkarte 30°
> Ich habe mir grade ein Hemd übers T-Shirt gezogen, weil ich ein wenig fröstele, so ohne viel Bewegung vorm Rechner.




Ist halt typisch Süd-West Deutschland 
Im Sommer heiß wie in Afrika und im winter kalt wie am Nordpol


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ist halt typisch Süd-West Deutschland
> Im Sommer heiß wie in Afrika und im winter kalt wie am Nordpol


 
Könnte fast so sein, heute 30 Grad im Schatten und im Winter habe ich schon einmal 15-20 Grad unter Null


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Könnte fast so sein, heute 30 Grad im Schatten und im Winter habe ich schon einmal 15-20 Grad unter Null




Nur -20 

Wohne zwar am Rhein, aber hier sind es dann auhc mal locker -30°C nachts  Aber um so besser zum benchen


----------



## SlashBuster (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

und immernoch meine fritzbox läuft jetzt schon ca 12 studnen stabil und ohne einbrüche


----------



## ChaoZ (24. August 2011)

Da ich Nachts wenn ich noch am Rechner wegen Insekten nicht lüften kann, und dabei meistens am zocken bin habe ich sehr schlechte Luft, 33 Grad Raumtemperatur und mein Rechner glüht xD


----------



## SlashBuster (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

bei mir ist es genauso


----------



## meratheus (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Im Baumarkt bekommt man gute hochwertige Insektenschutzgitter, die man individuell auf seine Fenstergöße zusammenbauen kann.  Ich habe mein komplettes Haus damit ausgerüstet


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*



SlashBuster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erst werden Wlan-Sticks gekühlt, jetzt auch noch die Router... Will nicht mal jemand einen Wasserkühler auf eine Türklingel schrauben?


----------



## SlashBuster (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

ja heutzutage muss alles gekühlt werden genau dahin hat uns die Mikrochiptechnologie gebracht


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Hitze draußen und auch drinnen*

Mein Drucker ist vermutlich deswegen gestern verreckt... CPU musste ich vorsichtshalber auch mal wieder etwas runtertakten.


----------

